# spacle over paint?



## onhitch (Mar 12, 2006)

can i spacle over semi gloss interior latex paint? if so what prep is nesessary?


----------



## glock40 (May 19, 2005)

Onhitch before you do that I would sand the wall 1st then apply your compound. After your compound set sponge dry it with a wet dry sponge and sand the next day. If you are using a gloss paint you will have to reroll your walls.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

glock40 said:


> Onhitch before you do that I would sand the wall 1st then apply your compound. After your compound set sponge dry it with a wet dry sponge and sand the next day. If you are using a gloss paint you will have to reroll your walls.


True.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

glock40 said:


> Onhitch before you do that I would sand the wall 1st then apply your compound. After your compound set sponge dry it with a wet dry sponge and sand the next day. If you are using a gloss paint you will have to reroll your walls.



Can I ask you why you should sponge dry the compound after it sets?? I usually wait for it to dry and sand it, prime it. 

How does sponge drying the set surface help?? I have never done this before and I want to learn something here. 

Thanks.

Zeebo


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Zeebo, there may be just a bit of mis-communication.
I assumed they meant to feather the patch out with a damp sponge as compared to sanding it smooth. I have done this before on small patches, less than 1 sq ft.
I might be mistaken, but I think that is what they are trying to convey here.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Zeebo, there may be just a bit of mis-communication.
> I assumed they meant to feather the patch out with a damp sponge as compared to sanding it smooth. I have done this before on small patches, less than 1 sq ft.
> I might be mistaken, but I think that is what they are trying to convey here.


Thanks for the clarity....I like your caption...Saving marriages since 19....how true it is.


----------

